# Sonnybob Lodge - Oba Lake , Ontario (pics)



## Stoshu

Since I usually don't get to give a big detailed report....

We left out Saturday afternoon, and headed through Toledo (the new bridge on I280 is a sight to see) & into that awful "Blue & Yellow State". We stopped in West Branch, MI for the night & resumed our trip in the morning. We drove through Mackinaw and into Sault St. Marie. There we took Highway 17 for about 150 miles to Wawa, Ontario. We hung a right in Wawa, and drove another 20 miles to Hawks Junction. This is where we caught our train. The train took us north for about 1.5 hrs. The views were simply breath taking, as it was almost all forests & little lakes up there.









We arrived at Sonnybob Lodge (www.sonnyboblodge.com) around 6:00 Sunday night. 









By 8:30, we had unpacked everything and had eaten dinner. We also had an encounter with one of the ferocious wild animals that Canada in known for.









Now it was time to do what we came for....sleeping (LOL) .... Launched off the dock that night around 8:45 and by 9:00 had hooked up with my first pike. Caught on a RR Deep diver (Pearl Ghost) around 75 ft. back. My first pike ever.









Monday morning was pretty slow. Late morning, my uncle (member- WOZ), hooked into a nice pike with a gold Erie Dearie & worm. A little while later, I caught the big fish of the week, a 27" pike, on a Confusion RR about 90 feet back.









Monday afternoon, while trying some perch fishing, I accidentally caught this 13.5" hawg, my only 'eye for the trip.









My brothers each caught small pike. Tuesday brought a very slow day, recovering from a few rain showers on Monday. That afternoon, my brothers located a nice little honey-hole for a few perch. We ended up pulling about 20 keepers (nothing bigger that 10") from that spot over the afternoon, and had a nice fish fry that night for dinner.

Wed. brought hopes for a nice catches, after a near perfect day (weather wise on Tuesday.) We started off with Woz nailing a nice pike early on in the morning, and I landed a nice one later in the morning on a Eriedescent RR at 100 ft. 

My brothers (and their Polish Canoe)









reported a few pike here & there along with (what they say) were a couple of 18-24" muskies, and a pair of 18" 'eyes. Frustration began to set in early on our boat, and we went back to the perch honey-hole in the early afternoon. There, Woz proceeded to catch to nice 11.5" & 12" jumbos, along with a few extra keeper size perch. 









Once the bite died in the late afternoon, we headed in for an early kielbasa dinner (didn't think we'd forget to bring THAT with us...did ya?- eh?). After dinner, went for some late evening (sun didn't go down until 10:15 to 10:30) Woz nailed a nice pike on a green Erie Dearie with a yellow twister tail grub on the fist pass in front of the cabin. On the next pass, I nailed a 26" with the Pearl Ghost RR at 75 ft. We made a few more passes, and for "SH### & Giggles", Woz decided to bring out the "MEGA Lure", which is a roughly 6" long by 3.5" wide spoon painted yellow with pink triangles on it. The treble hook looks like something that you can use to scale a wall. We made a few passes with this thing on, and it felt as though you were dragging a fish with you), when all of a sudden, Woz's rod tries to rip its self out of the boat. When he finally gets this thing reeled in, lo & behold....he actually caught a pike with it ! ! ! ! 









I think that was the best moment of the trip, Catching something on this humongous lure. All-in-all, it was an excellent trip, as we were able to spend time together as a family, and everyone caught a few fish to keep the spirits high. 

I would like to say "Thank You" again to our hosts, Bob & Pat Curtis of Sonnybob Lodge (www.sonnyboblodge.com) for providing the accommodations & beautiful views. If you can get a chance to experience their hospitality, take the trip. They have been there for 30+ years, but act fast, as they are trying to sell the cabins (if you are looking for an investment, here is your chance.)









(L-R; Stoshu, My Brothers Mike & Ron, Woz, Doug & John-Paul (from Springfield, OH - our neighbors for the week), Pat & Bob Curtis)


----------



## DANDE

Thanks For The Report. Sounds Like A Great Time. We Fish Near Wawa And Chapleau . What A Beautiful Part Of The World. 
Thanks Again. Dande


----------

